

Any good hackathon during the Christmas holiday?  - disappearedng

My recent concept died and I want to move on. I am kind of looking for some new ideas for me to work on and I am definitely open to suggestions as to how I could absorb some brand new ideas that are interesting to solve.<p>I live in Canada but I am willing to travel to the US after my finals and hopefully I want to attend some hackathon event during this christmas holiday (after 22nd) to meet some cool hackers...<p>Can anyone recommend me some events that I can attend?
======
disappearedng
to be clear I am on the east coast (Toronto).

------
mindcrime
I don't know of any organized events going on, but if you want to come to
North Carolina, gimme a shout. I'm off work from about 7 hours ago, until
January 4th, 2011. I intend to spend basically the entire time (barring a trip
to the coast to visit my family for about 2 days) hacking away on my projects
and consuming potentially dangerous quantities of caffeine. :-)

~~~
disappearedng
Thanks for the offer. I am afraid NC is a bit far for me. I was thinking
somewhere around NY to be the furthest.

Anyway we should discuss some great ideas together sometime. Do you do IRC?

~~~
mindcrime
Yeah, I hang out on #startups on Freenode with the other gomers from here. :-)
I'm usually on as 'mindcrime' there.

